# web site legal essential ?



## gypetto (Nov 20, 2005)

hey guys, been a total non poster here for ages but am always here and have found so much great info, that i just have to keep coming back.

keep up the great work...
anyway, i am getting a site set up and will be selling my designs soon. the question i have( and i have sourced the search option) is how much legal info do we need to have on our site to be compliant with legal issues?

is there a template i can get that has info on returns etc, on shipping info and basically what i need to have on there? i was thinking about just ripping it form other similar online stores.... but do not want to miss out on anything.

any detailed advice will be fantastic .

cherers
Paul


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi Paul, here's a thread that might help you out:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=1242

And another here:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=1068


----------



## 'cia (Aug 18, 2006)

Paul,

In reference to selling to the retail market, when starting my own site,I had similar questions. I checked with my merchant services provider and although they didn't require that I have publicly stated policies, the flip side is that not spelling out my policies meant they would side with the consumer in any dispute. In other words, if it's not in writing, it's open to a very broad interpretation which favors the purchaser, not you, the merchant. You determine what how you will conduct your business and what are acceptable policies, but don't assume anything, because as the saying goes...


----------



## Tshirtcrib (Jul 21, 2006)

I truly believe that you should explicitly state all of your policies, from how long it will take to receive the merchandise to how the return policy works, not only does it help you from a legal aspect, but it makes the business look more legitimate.


----------



## gypetto (Nov 20, 2005)

Thanks guys , interesting links cheers 
im sure many people had simialr worries - guess it's always best to be safe when it comes to web issues. don't want to be caught out with legalities.



Again thanks for the input,

Paul


----------

